# كتاب الاجبيه كله وايضا اجبيه مرتله



## sub_ziro0o (31 مايو 2007)

الاجبيه المرتله وايضا قرائه ازكروني في سلواطكم 

:94:​


----------



## sub_ziro0o (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كتاب الاجبيه كله وايضا اجبيه مرتله*



sub_ziro0o قال:


> الاجبيه المرتله وايضا قرائه ازكروني في سلواطكم
> 
> :94:​


 اللينك اهو    http://freecopticbooks.tripod.com/church_books.htm#Agbia​


----------

